# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Stupid Snow ... Stupid Groundhog

## Joann Raytar

Well, it looks like Daniel, while not the storm of the Century, is still going to bog us down for two days.  We started getting flurries around 2:30 - 3:00 AM; we woke up to about a half an inch and  temperatures around 3 degrees F at 7:00.  At 2:00, we are just over 7 inches here, just over a foot at the shoreline.  We are suppossed to get up to 18 - 25 inches by the time this is all over tomorrow morning.  The wind is causing drifts that could range up to 5 feet.

----------


## John R

Lucky B@!t*%!'s

What we get.......:drop:

----------


## hcjilson

Unfortunately my battery is dead on the Digital, or I would be sending you pics of this latest storm. The weather advisory is still sticking to the story that we're going to get 6-10 Inches.....and we're over a foot already and it isn't supposed to stop till 3AM. I've shoveled out the garage door every hour since 9AM and I'm a little tired of that.......A matter of fact you may well be reading Sean's obit of me by tomorrow!

Hey Pard....does this mean we have tomorrow off too! (I don't know if OB could stand all the activity!:D 

hj

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Well we have 4-6 inches of sleet on the ground!  Looks like snow, but covers like ice!  It took about 15- minutes for the defroster in the car to loosen up the windshield and the windows enough for me to chisel it off.  It is amazing that you don't even sink when you walk on it!  It is lovely to look at, but treacherous!  

I would welcome snow, it is easier to drive in and a lot nicer to get off the cars.  Not a foot or two, but 4-6 would have been liveable.  It isn't supposed to get above 27 degrees here today, so it will stick around for a bit!

----------


## BobV

Please, please, please send some to Kansas City.  I haven't seen a good snow dump in over 20 years.

Bob

----------


## Joann Raytar

> *hcjilson said:* 
> 
> Hey Pard....does this mean we have tomorrow off too! (I don't know if OB could stand all the activity!:D 
> 
> hj


I'm hoping.  I gave up on keeping up with the storm and digging the car out in advance.  The wind keeps blowing it back and the plows keep going down the road destroying all efforts to make the AM easy.

We beat the snowfall record set at Bradley Airport in 1903 today by getting more than 10 inches.  Just above us, those up the line are getting 2 inches an hour of falling white fluff.

----------


## varmint

I haven't had to shovel the garage door even once today!!!
I don't mind the poor groundhog too much.

----------


## Jubilee

You guys are getting the storm that went through here Sat/Sun. We got 8inches of snow after a nice base of ice was laid down a couple of hours before the snow hit.

Boy was my mom in for a rude awakening last night. She was bragging about how it has been 70 all week, and after being delayed for 3 hrs in Atlanta, she gets here to snow and slush all around with temps in the teens. Only took us four hours to take her home and get back to ours.  About twice as long as it should have taken.  

The highways from Indianapolis was nice and clear but the roads in the city was treacherous. And you got to love the county roads. We still have several counties in snow emergencies cause of the blowing and drifting.

The road my parents live on would have drifted shut after the plows had been on it numerous times if it weren't for the farmers taking turns clearing it every couple of hours. Then in many places it was barely passible. You had to have 4 wheel drive or you were getting nowhere. It was strange to see their yard, you can see grass in most places only cause the snow was drifted against anything that stuck up more than 2 inches .. Like my dad's pickup, it was buried in a drift, and so was my sister's van... 

I normally like the white stuff..but if we didn't get a single flake more, we are at the number four slot on the most snow in our area since they first started keeping track...and there are two more systems they are watching for the weekend...

I think it might be time to go visit those folks in the south for some fun and sun!!!

Cassandra

----------


## varmint

I can snow ski in the morning, come 3 1/2 hrs home & water ski in the afternoon!!!

----------


## Joann Raytar

You just keep rubbing that in varmint. :p 

The groundhog is not our friend.  It appears The Farmer's Almanac predicted this one exactly, even the ice that hit you Cindy.

----------


## varmint

Dumb Farmers Almanac!!!

----------


## Night Train

I measured 30 inches here in Harrisburg. Thats about as much snow as I have seen in one storm in my lifetime.

----------


## Joann Raytar

From the WTNH website:
*Snow in Stamford, CT*

----------


## hcjilson

If we had a nickel for every turkey on this board who lived someplace warm.....we could retire to someplace warm!:D :D :D 
Nice pic....hope that wasn't your shovel.....we don't need 2 obits tomorrow!

xxoo hj

----------


## varmint

Who's Tired of Snow?

----------


## John R

> *hcjilson said:* 
> If we had a nickel for every turkey on this board who lived someplace warm.....we could retire to someplace warm!:D :D :D


Come over here Hj...
I'm basking in the sun right now at 10.15 in the morning...Sprog is on school hollies and would just love to get out in that snow in the pic.....
God know how this country would cope....We get half inch and cars are stuck on the motorways for 24 hours as the stupid gits cant drive in that funny white stuff....
:hammer:

----------


## hcjilson

I'm charging the digital batter as I write ( I finally found the charger. If all goes well I'll post some pics for the sprogster!
hj

----------


## hcjilson

We wound up with about 18. I got plowed out at about midnight....but 5-6  inches more fell by dawn.That is what the shovel is all about! 

Notice the drift at the front door (rarely used by anyone and will remain unshoveled. Also note wreath and remember the Bard...."Procrastination is the thief of time".
We actually keep that up through January then toss it on the brush pile......I'm only 17 days late on that and we can't burn just now anyway! Hope sprogmiester enjoys the photo!

----------


## hcjilson

John
This is a holly bush which Ian trimed last summer. It stands about chest high to give you some idea of scale.

----------


## chm2023

Here in Western Pa we got about 12 inches.  It's beautiful!!  Yesterday the side roads were clogged, so the folks in my condo had an impromptu "no school day"--played poker, board games, built snowmen, drank hot chocolate, lit the fireplace--it was just delightful!  

As for the comments of the folks down south, out west:

I spent 10 years in Florida, and believe me, the 6 months of unrelenting 95F with high humidity is truly debilitating.  I had hoped to improve my golf game, but found out that in the summer its too damn hot, and in the winter nearly impossible to get on the course, even a private one.  Also got to know more about termites, palmetto (actually huge cockroaches) bugs, crocs, armadillos (had one in my garage one day, nice), mildew, flooding and hurricanes than I really wanted to know.  Granted, this time of year is delightful there, 70's, crystal clear mornings, but like everything else, there's the good and the bad.  Like I always say, I can always put on another sweater, but there's a limit to how much you can take off!!

----------


## Suzy W

I sure hope you didn't wear yourself out too much shoveling all that snow Harry.  That is alot more snow than we've ever seen around here.  Thanks for the pic's.
Hope everyone else getting all this snow is not doing themselves in by staying out too long cleaning off driveways, etc.  We want ya'll safe and sound.

:D 


Suzy

----------


## John R

Hj. Thanks Young un is well peeved at you having all that luvly white stuff and all we get is sunshine.....

----------


## Jana Lewis

I want snow!!!! All we have here is 70 degree temps, I haven't even pulled out all my winter clothes this season! I am sooooo Jealous!!!

----------


## Sean

Got 18 inches here. And as if that were not bad enough 4-5ft snow drifts. As for the groundhog........that should be more than enough to bury him for good!:D

----------


## hcjilson

How much for the snow plow driver who drives by somewhere in the vicinity 50mph making a 4 foot pile in the front of the driveway you just shoveled !:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:

----------


## Sean

> *hcjilson said:* 
> How much for the snow plow driver who drives by somewhere in the vicinity 50mph making a 4 foot pile in the front of the driveway you just shoveled !:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


I'd say put the groundhog in the cab of the guy's truck........It'll give them both something to think about.:idea:

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *hcjilson said:* 
> How much for the snow plow driver who drives by somewhere in the vicinity 50mph making a 4 foot pile in the front of the driveway you just shoveled !:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


Now you understand why people go postal in the snow!!!!!!!!!

----------


## varmint

Well chm, I happen to be from western Pa myself. I left there 20 yrs ago after living in Pa for 30 yrs & I'm not missing that beautiful snow one bit. Fla is not quite the same as AZ when it gets hot. And who say's there's a limit to what you can take off!!!

----------


## chm2023

Oh Lord, I had just about gotten the image of the old folks in their shorts, Speedos etc out of my mind.....Shouldn't say this, that will be me sooner than I would like to think!!!  And I agree, if I had to re-locate to the Sunbelt, I would go for Arizona versus Floriday anyday!

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Now you understand why people go postal in the snow!!!!!!!!!


Cindy,
Kinda makes you wonder......:hammer: In fact on the news tonight one of the top stories was about a guy who attacked a snowplow driver with the shovel he was using to clear his driveway.

P.S. Spoke with harry today so i know it wasn't him.:p

----------


## hcjilson

Our postal carrieratrix has absolutely no problem driving over my lawn to get close to the mailbox......even though she can be 3 feet away from the box and still reach it and saving the lawn in the process. I have brought this to the attention of said carrier on more than one occasion.

Now we have a pile of snow in front of the box.....it is approximately 3 feet from the box and  she now places a note (Gov't issue) in my box telling me that mail cannot be delivered to boxes that haven't been shoveled out. I placed a note to her in my box asking why she could drive over my lawn to deliver the mail in the summer, and not drive through the snow to do it in the winter!

Is it any wonder that bad things get sent to the PO?

Harry tongue in cheek J.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

We have a nasty postman that delivers to our office building.  There is a 2 person wide hallway in front of the mailboxes and he doesn't move his cart at all so you can get by-even when you say excuse me!  You have to spiderman against the wall to get by.

Also, he is pretty scary and never smiles and always growls and scowls at everyone.  We are almost scared when he has to come to the office for something that instead of a pen he may pull out an AK47!  

Gives gov'ment workers a good name!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *hcjilson said:* 
> Our postal carrieratrix has absolutely no problem driving over my lawn to get close to the mailbox......even though she can be 3 feet away from the box and still reach it and saving the lawn in the process. I have brought this to the attention of said carrier on more than one occasion.
> 
> Now we have a pile of snow in front of the box.....it is approximately 3 feet from the box and  she now places a note (Gov't issue) in my box telling me that mail cannot be delivered to boxes that haven't been shoveled out. I placed a note to her in my box asking why she could drive over my lawn to deliver the mail in the summer, and not drive through the snow to do it in the winter!
> 
> Is it any wonder that bad things get sent to the PO?
> 
> Harry tongue in cheek J.


So let me understand you correctly, Harry....

She can't deliver your mail because there is snow in front of the box, but she can deliver a note telling you so??????  Well you better get the yard shoveled off so she has a clear landing strip for her broom, er truck!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Today we are again calling for the "wintry mix" which for Richmond means sleet and freezing rain.  I am starting a new thread how many uses for a DEAD GROUNDHOG!:angry:

----------


## hcjilson

The kids in VA will be going to school well into July if this snow keeps up!

hj

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Actually, Harry, they have been whittling away at the vacations they get in the year.  President's day was supposed to be a make-up day and they ended up off 4 days that week.

They may lose the summer vacation all together and go straight thru! :cry:

----------


## JennyP

> *Jana Lewis said:* 
> I want snow!!!! All we have here is 70 degree temps, I haven't even pulled out all my winter clothes this season! I am sooooo Jealous!!!


I was watching the news yesterday (I think it was yesterday!!) .... and saw the Texas snow pictures.... are you satisfied now? :drop: :D :D

----------

